# The Most Despensible Member of the Fellowship



## Luthien Tunivel (Jun 8, 2003)

Who do you think is the most despensible person of the fellowship? I personally think that Legolas is. He didn't do anything important except for kill some orcs, and he didn't contribute to the fellowship much. 

*NOTE* I did not put Boromir in the poll, because if I did, everyone would say Boromir for obvious reasons.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 8, 2003)

They were all needed no matter what, even Boromir, he was arguably the best warrior in the fellowship and in places like Moria, he was the greatest asset.


----------



## Eriol (Jun 8, 2003)

The Fellowship proper was dissolved at Parth Galen. With that in mind, clearly the least necessary members were Merry and Pippin -- up to that point they were nothing but luggage (as Pippin said).

What happened later with them was not related to the Fellowship.

I voted for Merry, but Pippin was just as useless.


----------



## Mahal (Jun 8, 2003)

I voted pippin he did nothing except looking into the Palantir and killing a Troll...But Merry killed the Witch-king with his enchanted blade.


----------



## Eriol (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, Pippin was the direct force behind the escape from the Uruk-hai, and he saved Faramir's life. 

Just to set the record straight


----------



## Mahal (Jun 8, 2003)

ok ok... but he and merry did not contribute much to the fellowship otherwise.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 8, 2003)

As far as I can see Legolas did the least for the Fellowship; the Quest wouldn't have gone very much differently if he hadn't been with them.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 8, 2003)

Well, one of the Tolkien's (Chris or John) in UT said that Legolas did the least out of the fellowship.
So I'd have to agree with LT and Lanty.


----------



## Eriol (Jun 8, 2003)

And my answer would be Legolas too if the question was directed at _ the Quest_, Lantarion . But I think that a chapter named "The Breaking of the Fellowship" is quite explicit - after that chapter, there is no longer a Fellowship.

But that's my twisted way of looking at it, I know Legolas will win this vote clearly


----------



## Aulë (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mahal _
> *I voted pippin he did nothing except looking into the Palantir and killing a Troll...But Merry killed the Witch-king with his enchanted blade. *



Pippin also (with Merry) talked the Ents into attacking Isengard.
And he looked into the Palantir, which reaped plenty of benefits.
He (with Merry) also acted as a decoy (although unknowingly) for Frodo to escape into Emyn Muin.

And as Eriols previously said: he saved Faramir's life, and Beregond's (twice: At the Black Gates and Rath Dinen).

And without Pippin, I doubt that Frodo would have reached Bree.

Do not doubt the usefulness of Peregrin Took


----------



## Eriol (Jun 8, 2003)

Can we see a certain Vala being nostalgic for his former incarnation?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 8, 2003)

Shhh,
Some of the newer members don't know my last screen name...
They aren't allowed to know!


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eriol _
> *Can we see a certain Vala being nostalgic for his former incarnation?
> 
> *



You Took the words right out of my mouth. 

Other than that, I'd say Legolas or Gimli.
Can't think of anything they did that was so special, exept keeping Aragorn company along the way.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mahal _
> *I voted pippin he did nothing except looking into the Palantir and killing a Troll...But Merry killed the Witch-king with his enchanted blade. *


If Pippin hadn't looked into the Palantir, Gandalf may well have made the same mistake himself and given the game away too early. Pippin's treatment at the pen of PJ has, I feel, coloured some opinions of him.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 8, 2003)

I went for the evil sam. I had a whole thread all about it a while ago. If that evil character wasn't around, lots more people would like poor Smeagol.


----------



## Eriol (Jun 8, 2003)

If the evil Sam wasn't around, Frodo would still be at the Tower of Cirith Ungol -- or would Sméagol rescue him?


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 8, 2003)

If the evil sam wasn't around, poor Smeagol wouldn't hate the nasssty hobbitses enough to let Shelob get them.


----------



## Eriol (Jun 8, 2003)

Good point


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *If the evil sam wasn't around, poor Smeagol wouldn't hate the nasssty hobbitses enough to let Shelob get them. *


That is the most ridiculous speculation I have seen yet.
So, according to Yay, Sam was the one who made Smeagol/Gollum evil?

We seem to have forgotten something precioussssss here if you want my opinion.

If evil Sam wasn't around, the nice Smeagol/Gollum would have killed and eaten Frodo a long time before they got anywhere near Shelob.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 9, 2003)

Umm, they were all quite necessary, in my opinion. Each member of the Fellowship played a vital role in the quest to destroy the Ring.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Unfinished Tales - The Istari_
> Now these Maiar were sent by the Valar at a crucial moment in the history of Middle-earth to enhance the resistance of the Elves of the West, greatly outnumbered by those of the East and South. It may be seen that they were free each to do what they could in this mission; that they were not commanded or supposed to act _together_ as a small central body of power and wisdom; and that each had different powers and inclinations and were chosen by the Valar with this in mind.
> 
> _Other writing are concerned exclusively with Gandalf (Olórin, Mithrandir). On the reverse of the isolated page containing the narrative of the choice of the Istari by the Valar appears the following very remarkable note:_
> ...


There you go: JRR Tolkien said it himself.
If any of the Nine Walker could have been ditched, Legolas would have been the one to remove.


----------



## Luthien Tunivel (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *I went for the evil sam. I had a whole thread all about it a while ago. If that evil character wasn't around, lots more people would like poor Smeagol. *



*groans* Come on, YG. If it wasn't for Sam, the quest wouldn't have succeeded!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 9, 2003)

> Legolas probably achieved least of the Nine Walkers.



Probably...

Either Legolas or Gimli. I really don't see much of a difference between the two, despite that quote.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 9, 2003)

Gimli is cooler. Nasssty elveses are too boring. Anyways, no, crazy Arvedui person. The evil sam wasn't the only thing that ever made poor Smeagol act evil. I'm just saying that by the time they got to Shelob's place, Smeagol would have been a lot nicer without the evil sam to make him mad all the time. Why do you think that poor Smeagol would have killed and eaten Frodo a long time before they got anywhere near Shelob if the evil sam wasn't around? I don't see that written anywhere. How many times did Gollum ever try messing with Frodo? That one time in the beginning. Frodo had the evil sting and would have been a lot more careful if he was alone. With the elf type rope and the lembas to knock some Smeagol back into him, the guy wouldn't have any reason to let Gollum take over again. In the thread I made all about this, there's a really good quote of Tolkien's. Should I bring that over?

Luthien Tinuviel person, toss some proof at me. I have all kinds of achingly sensible reasons over here. *hides*


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 9, 2003)

No need to bring it over. I'll have to read through your crazy thread now anyway 



> How many times did Gollum ever try messing with Frodo? That one time in the beginning.


You said it yourself...

And without Sam around to be on guard, which he failed on a number of occations, I know, I feel pretty sure that mr. Smeagol would have lost to mr Gollum, and Frodo would have been killed and the Ring taken from him.

Now, I can't prove that, and you can't prove otherwise. Not unless one of us finds a quote that we can twist to our advantage.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Gimli is cooler. Nasssty elveses are too boring.*



So? That has absolutely no bearing on the question at hand. I voted for Gimli, even though I like both Gimli and Legolas equally (not crazy about either of them, but they're ok-ish). I see no proof that Legolas achieved less than Gimli did, so I'm trying to balance things up a bit.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 9, 2003)

Ack! Crazy Arvedui person, sure, while I did write that Gollum only went after Frodo once, I also said a bunch of other things that you're not paying attention to. ---> Frodo had the evil sting and would have been a lot more careful if he was alone. With the elf type rope and the lembas to knock some Smeagol back into him, the guy wouldn't have any reason to let Gollum take over again. 

Why do you think that if the evil sam wasn't always around to guard the superly boring Frodo, Gollum would become stronger? No. Gollum became stronger because the evil sam was evil to poor Smeagol. If there was only Frodo, who was a lot nicer, Gollum wouldn't have had as huge of a chance to win. 

Anyways, how do that facts that Gimli is cool and elves are boring have nothing to do with the question? You don't think that the entertainment value has to do with how necessary a character is to a story?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *You don't think that the entertainment value has to do with how necessary a character is to a story?  *



No I don't. This is not a 'Who's your least favourite member of the Fellowship' thread. How much a character contributes within a story is what matters - not how much entertainment he/she provides for onlookers like you and me.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 9, 2003)

Sounds way too scary. Hm. Maybe that's why I like so many characters that most people hate. Because they don't pay attention to the entertainment value. They only care about how great the guy could be if he was a real person. That's sad. oh well. Let me see here. You don't see why Gimli was any greater or more useful of a person than Legolas if they were both real. I would say ---> Because of the One Ring. There was more of a chance of Legolas gettting tempted by the thing than Gimli. Or maybe ---> If Gimli wasn't around, those Glittering Caves wouldn't have gotten used. That wouldn't be good. Hm. I should come up with something better. oh well.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *There was more of a chance of Legolas gettting tempted by the thing than Gimli.*



Neither of them exhibited any desire to own the One Ring. So...no.



> Or maybe ---> If Gimli wasn't around, those Glittering Caves wouldn't have gotten used. That wouldn't be good. Hm. I should come up with something better. oh well.



I don't see the big deal here. What's so important about that? And even if it was even remotely important, how do you know that some other Dwarf wouldn't have ventured there some day and built a dwelling in Aglarond? Yes, you should come up with something better.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 9, 2003)

Even though neither of them showed much interest in grabbing the One Ring, Gimli was still more resistant. oh well. Nevermind. Anyways, what's so important about the Glittering Caves? Those were cool, but that's an entertainment value thing again. Didn't Gimli start up some kingdom in there? I think so. I don't think that some Dwarf who only showed up just to help out with rebuilding Osgiliath would ever stop at some abandoned Helm's Deep place and be lucky enough to find the caves. oh well. Sure, I'll think of something better. I haven't read those bookses in a while. *runs away*


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> * Didn't Gimli start up some kingdom in there? I think so. I don't think that some Dwarf who only showed up just to help out with rebuilding Osgiliath would ever stop at some abandoned Helm's Deep place and be lucky enough to find the caves. oh well. Sure, I'll think of something better. I haven't read those bookses in a while. *runs away* *



The fact that Gimli started a kingdom later on does in no way render him greater and more important than Legolas, as far as the Quest is concerned. And all the other races were meant to fade after the 3rd Age was over, so - in the long run - what would be the use of creating another Dwarven realm anyway? *runs away*


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 9, 2003)

Oh, okay. I must have missed the fact that we were only talking about their usefulness in the quest. I thought I could use any old thing from any old part of the bookses. Silly me. Anyways, where does anything say that other races were meant to fade away? That sounds like craziness to me.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Anyways, where does anything say that other races were meant to fade away? That sounds like craziness to me. *



We are supposed to be in the 6th or 7th Age right now. Do you *see* any Dwarves/Elves/Hobbits/Ents/Orcs around?

Middle Earth was destined to become the home or 'dominion' of Men, eventually. The other races had to 'give way' to Men and leave Middle Earth to their keeping.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 9, 2003)

I see plenty of Dwarves still around. Maybe some nasssty hobbitses, but nothing else. Anyways, just because humans got to take over everything doesn't mean that the other races were required to die out. Noone ever showed up and told them, "Okay, other races, it is now time for you to stop reproducing! No more of that, alright? Maybe have a few wars among yourselves. Be creative if you want to, but hurry up and let the humans take over! Bye!"  Argh! Evil librarians are tossing me out of the library!


----------



## Luthien Tunivel (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Luthien Tinuviel person, toss some proof at me. I have all kinds of achingly sensible reasons over here. *hides* *



Okay, here goes. First of all, we all know that Gollum was out to get the ring. He just was waiting for the right time to do it. But here's my first proof that the quest wouldn't have succeeded without Sam. We all know that Sam carried Frodo up the mountain for a way. Do you see Gollum doing that? No! If Gollum came along and found Frodo in that weak state, he would have jumped for joy and taken the ring. Even if he didn't, he wouldn't want the ring destroyed. What do you think he would have said if Frodo had said, "Gollum, would you be so kind to carry me up to the cracks of doom so I can destroy the ring?" It wouldn't work. So without Sam to carry Frodo up the mountain, Frodo would have died. Either Gollum or some other servant of Sauron would have taken the ring.


----------



## Malbeth (Jun 9, 2003)

What are you saying!!! Gimli was much more important than Legolas (he killed one orc more at Helm's Deep...)


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 10, 2003)

There we go! Gimli wins! 

Anyways, crazy Luthien Tinuviel person, that doesn't work. 

To your first of all ---> Tolkien says that without the evil sam being so evil, poor Smeagol would have become the dominant personality and the story would pay more attention to him and he'd help out more and he'd toss the One Ring in on purpose. 

To your first proof ---> Yes, I do see poor Smeagol helping the superly boring Frodo out in that way. Why not? He wouldn't just come along and find the superly boring Frodo looking weak. He'd have been with him the entire time and would help him out. Smeagol didn't mind the guy too much. 

What makes you think that if Smeagol didn't help the guy up the mountain, he'd have died? That doesn't make much sense to me. What was there that was threatening to take his life? Nothing. oh well. 

Also, it's pure evil to say ---> "either Gollum or some other servant of Sauron" when Gollum was never Sauron's servant. oh well.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 10, 2003)

The fact that Gimli started a Kingdom in the Glittering Caves has no bearing on whether Gimli was more important than Legolas, since Legolas rebuilt the Elvish Kingdom in Ithilien.

This is why I think Gimli was more important though:


> _LotR: FotR - The Mirror Of Galadriel_
> 'Dark is the water of Kheled-zâram, and cold are the springs of Kibil-nâla, and fair were the many-pillared halls of Khazad-dûm in Elder Days before the fall of mighty kings beneath the stone.' She [Galadriel] looked upon Gimli, who sat glowering and sad, and she smiled. And the Dwarf, hearing the names given in his own ancient tongue, looked up and met her eyes; and it seemed to him that he looked suddenly into the heart of an enemy and saw there love and understanding. Wonder came into his face, and then he smiled in answer.
> He rose clumsily and bowed in dwarf-fashion, saying: `Yet more fair is the living land of Lórien, and the Lady Galadriel is above all the jewels that lie beneath the earth! '
> There was a silence. At length Celeborn spoke again. `I did not know that your plight was so evil,' he said. `Let Gimli forget my harsh words: I spoke in the trouble of my heart. I will do what I can to aid you, each according to his wish and need, but especially that one of the little folk who bears the burden.'



I believe that Gimli's actions in Lórien helped catalyze a bridge in the seperation of Elven-kind and Dwarf-kind.
Although I don't think it is ever mentioned, I get the feeling that Dwarves and Elves begin to get along much better from then on.

Also, do not forget that Gimli saved Pippin's life at the Black Gates.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *I believe that Gimli's actions in Lórien helped catalyze a bridge in the seperation of Elven-kind and Dwarf-kind.
> Although I don't think it is ever mentioned, I get the feeling that Dwarves and Elves begin to get along much better from then on.
> *



Legolas and Gimli had an equal part in reconciling the two races. If it weren't for their ever growing and improving friendship, I doubt that the scene in Lórien would have had much significance.


----------



## Eriol (Jun 10, 2003)

In fact, it was Legolas who invited Gimli to visit the nice places of Lothlórien with him -- the initiative came from Legolas.

I think this was a direct result of Aragorn's wisdom in action. Legolas was an "ordinary elf" as regards Dwarves, and thought it quite proper that Gimli should be singled out for blindfolding. He got upset at the suggestion that he should be blindfolded as well.

When Aragorn "cut the Gordian knot" and decided all should be blindfolded, Legolas realized how foolish it is to judge a Dwarf by his race. Aragorn's example inspired him.

Or so I see it.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 10, 2003)

> _The Field of Cormallen_
> And not only Sam and Frodo here, said Gimli, but you too, Pippin. I love you, if only because of the pains you have cost me, which I shall never forget. Nor shall I forget finding you on the hill of the last battle. *But for Gimli the Dwarf you would have been lost then.* But at least I know now the look of a hobbit's foot, though it be all that can be seen under a heap of bodies. And when I heaved that great carcase off you, I made sure you were dead. I could have. torn out my beard.



OK then, but if it weren't for Gimli, Pippin would be dead.
That's why it was nessessary why he had to be in the fellowship.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 10, 2003)

Remember, Gimli saved Aragorn and Eomer from the hidden band of orcs at Helm's Deep.  And also, Legolas saved Aragorn from an orc at Helm's Deep:


> Aragorn turned and sped up the stair; but as he ran he stumbled in his weariness. At once his enemies leapt forward. Up came the Orcs, yelling, with their long arms stretched out to seize him. The foremost fell with Legolas' last arrow in his throat. but the rest sprang over him. Then a great boulder, cast from the outer wall above, crashed down upon the stair,
> and hurled them back into the Deep. Aragorn gained the door, and swiftly it clanged to behind him.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 10, 2003)

Well it looks to me like neither of them proved more instrumental for the Quest than the other.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 10, 2003)

But both of them proved to be essential to the Quest...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 10, 2003)

Not as essential as the others. But the two are of equal importance IMO.


----------



## Turin (Jun 10, 2003)

I voted for legolas. He didn't really contribute anything to the fellowship.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 11, 2003)

Which must make the evil sam the most useless! Yay!  Anyways, those things about Legolas helping out with some new kingdom and both of them helping out with making Dwarves and elves more friendly have nothing to do with this question, according to whoever said that over here. Whoever that was said that we're only supposed to be talking about how they helped out with the action that happened in the story, not what was talked about happening afterwards. oh well. Adding things up, it looks like Gimli was more useful. Looks like he saved the evil Aragorn and Eomer and Pippin, while Legolas only saved the evil Aragorn one time.


----------



## Annushka (Jun 11, 2003)

I think they were all important. Can anyone imagine the Fellowship without any of them? Besides the Fellowship symbolises the togetherness of the ME`s races. That means that every race had to have a representative. And they happened to be Legolas, Gimli, the hobbits, humans and a magician who was the guide.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 11, 2003)

I can very easily imagine that fellowship thing without the evil sam. Much better! Besides, there were four nasssty hobbitses. No need for that many.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Jun 12, 2003)

In my opinion, all of the members of the Fellowship were important in their own way, and each of them contributed something towards the quest as a whole. All of them were a necessary and vital part of the Fellowship, and so none of them could have been done without.


----------



## Annushka (Jun 12, 2003)

Hobbits are very small creatures. So every two of them pass for 1 human Apparantly you`re the only one who voted for Sam. Nothing unusual about that


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 12, 2003)

I was wondering who thought that Sam was the most dispensable... Haha... yay...


----------



## Aulë (Jun 12, 2003)

I know! 
We can ditch Frodo or Aragorn.
They didn't do ANYTHING in the journey 

*wonders who voted Gandalf*


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 12, 2003)

Must have been a very cool person. I'd love to see those views. oh well. Sure, the evil Aragorn and the superly boring Frodo didn't do much, but the evil sam did less and was also very annoying. Why keep a character around that stops enjoyment?


----------



## liteheartdmerry (Jun 16, 2003)

ya i know frodo didn't fight that much and is depressed alot but umm hello he's the RINGBEARER


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 16, 2003)

And that is an achingly effective arguement in what way? Other people could have done that. Anyways, who thought that the superly boring Frodo was the most useless? I must have missed it. oh well. I'm still going with the evil sam.


----------



## Annushka (Jun 18, 2003)

The argument is not that he was just the ringbearer. The argument is that he was MEANT to be the ringbearer. It wasn`t his choice and certainly isn`t ours


----------



## True_Twilight_ (Jun 18, 2003)

All who say pippin is the most despinsible i personally believe your wrong.

who kept frodo---frodo? Pippin did. he played a great part in the series. 

I use to believe that he was one of the worst characters but as you can see that changed.

Now i am sorry to say that i believe Legolas is the most dispensible and i hate thinking but i think its the truth. 

He truly didn't do anything.

Whoever said Gimli is the most dispensible your wrong because i will always like Gimli and thats that.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2003)

Contrary to popular belief, Legolas was not as despensible as we all think. He did in fact shoot down one of Mi Compadres... That's sayin alot! I forget what he was going to do... I think he was off to Isengard for some reason but I'm not sure...


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 19, 2003)

Why would people think that the superly boring Frodo didn't get a choice about being a Ringbearer type person? I must have missed that. oh well. Doesn't look like whoever voted for Frodo feels like paying attention.


----------



## Annushka (Jun 20, 2003)

Nobody voted for Frodo. It was just someone`s idea. Anyway, as far as I remember Frodo was using every chance to get rid of the Ring. And certainly it wasn`t his dream number one to go to Mordor. Did he have a choice?


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 20, 2003)

Whoops! I forgot that it was just a hypothetical thing. oh well. No, I don't remember that the guy didn't have a choice. He could have just sat down and died, right?


----------



## Annushka (Jun 21, 2003)

Yay, this was the most hilarious and unexpected thing to say I`m not even going to comment it.


----------



## Beleg (Jun 21, 2003)

Who voted for Sam?


----------



## Annushka (Jun 21, 2003)

Isn`t that absolutely obvious??


----------



## ely (Jun 21, 2003)

If I had to choose between Legolas and Gimli, I would choose Legolas to stay and Gimli to go, because I think that there had been more trouble with Gimli if Legolas hadn't been around.

Though I think that all the members of the Fellowship were important, the most despensible in my mind was Pippin - it seemed to me that he didn't do almost anything important.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 21, 2003)

I voted for the evil sam. Anyways, sure, I'd agree with most of that Pippin stuff, but not the Gimli thing. What trouble would they run into with just that guy around? He wasn't the trouble making sort.


----------



## ely (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> Anyways, sure, I'd agree with most of that Pippin stuff, but not the Gimli thing. What trouble would they run into with just that guy around? He wasn't the trouble making sort.



Well, I meant that Legolas was a friend to Gimli, he helped him and calmed him down. I mean if Legolas hadn't been there, all the members of the fellowship should have gone blindfolded through Lothlorien, and remember that time when Gimli refused to ride an horse and Legolas asked him to ride his horse together with him...

Beside, Legolas's eyesight also helped them.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 22, 2003)

Helped him and calmed him down? He needed help or calming down? I must have missed that part. oh well. What's so bad about being blindfolded in that one little forest? It was a huge deal? Anyways, I don't think that Gimli was so achingly unreasonable that he wouldn't ride a horse if he especially needed to. I don't remember. Also, even if the boring elf's eyesight helped out, Gimli helped out in plenty of other ways. oh well. Nevermind. *runs away*


----------



## Captain (Jun 22, 2003)

A lot of people say Legolas did not contribute to the Fellowship. Tell me, Who shot down the Nazgul approaching them on the Great River? Who's keen eyesight led to strategic decisions before Theoden's men came to Helm's Deep?


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm guessing that you're talking about Legolas. Anyways, people have already talked about plenty of useful things that Gimli did. They came up with more useful things of Gimli's than the boring elf.


----------



## Devushka (Jun 22, 2003)

I voted Merry, just because he didn't do anything at all i think....
But now, looking back, I vote Sam because of the way he alienated Gollum! poor Gollum!!! and Pippin could have been a best friend and gaurdian to Frodo just as well.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 22, 2003)

Yay for people being converted!  Yes, the Pippin person would have worked a lot better than the evil sam. He wasn't as evil. Definitely smarter.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 22, 2003)

At least grammatically smarter...  .


----------



## Devushka (Jun 22, 2003)

> At least gramatically smarter.



what is THAT supposed to mean? me or pippin??? huh?


----------



## Beleg (Jun 23, 2003)

If Sam was the most dispensible member; then there is no point of fellowship.


----------



## Captain (Jun 23, 2003)

I think there were no dispensible characters in the fellowship. If you think there are, you are insulting Tolkien himself. If he thought were two many members in the Fellowship, he would have gotten rid of them in later drafts.


----------



## Devushka (Jun 24, 2003)

> If you think there are, you are insulting Tolkien himself. If he thought were two many members in the Fellowship, he would have gotten rid of them in later drafts.


woah, that's a really good point... i totally agree!

you know if you look around this forum, there are so many things that JRRT would be rolling around in his grave for, if you know what I mean...haha...


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 24, 2003)

This thread is asking who the most dispensable character was. It's not like we're saying that the book was unenjoyable because of the achingly obviously unecessary character. Well, that's what I'm saying, but not many other people over here.  What was that about no point for a fellowship thing if the evil sam wasn't around?


----------



## jimmyboy (Jun 24, 2003)

> Gandalf may well have made the same mistake himself and given the game away too early.


Concerning Gandalf looking into the palantir...
I really doubt that. He understood the palantiri better than everyone except maybe Aragorn and the other White councilors. He warned Sauruman that it was foolish to mess with the palantirs, since nobody knew where they all were and who might be using them.

As for who was the most dispensible...
I voted for Legolas, but really as some have already said, they were all necessary. Though we don't see Legolas doing anything outstanding, I think his main use was to be a support and encouragement for Aragorn. They were kindred spirits in some ways, and Legolas was a great moral support, I think. Sure it's a very intangible thing, but it may have been the difference between Aragorn succeeding or failing, and as we know Aragorn (besides Gandalf) was the chief enemy of Sauron in the war of the Ring.


----------



## Manveru (Jun 27, 2003)

I voted Frodo...
'Cause he was the Ring-bearer...


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jun 29, 2003)

Legolas,who else?He didn't do anything,stupid Legolas.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manveru _
> *I voted Frodo...
> 'Cause he was the Ring-bearer... *



Dispensible means they can do without... So Frodo would be the most in-dispensible. Plus the movies can't be to reliable...

Legolas you say Gil-Galad? It was Legolas who shot down one of the Nazgûl! Preventing some major turn of events in Sauron's favor...


----------



## Manveru (Jun 30, 2003)

*hits the wall with his head*
Oops... it's the second time (I hope 'the third' will never come--where's my dictionary?). I mustn't read so quick (better slow and thoroughly)
Once again... nobody's perfect
And if it comes to that...
I think that in the Fellowship there were no 'dispensible' members. Every single character had some part to play (smaller or bigger). If it wasn't so... why the Fellowship had been formed in the end? For what reason?


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 30, 2003)

Well, I think I said this before, but oh well. The poll is about the most dispensable. Even if you think that all of those people were achingly necessary, the poll is still asking which one you think is the least necessary. oh well. It's obviously the evil sam.


----------



## Manveru (Jun 30, 2003)

OK...if you insist...let me think
hmm... hobbits?-no, Legolas?-I like Elves, Aragorn and Gandalf?-'a must have' and who we've got left? Gimli? 
Let it be Gimli then (I don't remember him doing something greatly useful, but I can be wrong)


----------



## Ingwë (Sep 1, 2005)

Oooops, I voted 'Gandalf'. they can do nothing without him. he's very important. 
I should vote for Legolas Greenleaf. He really didn't do something very important. He just was a member of the Fellowship. Somewhere in the appendices it is said that he was the most minor member of the Fellowship. 


> Let it be Gimli then (I don't remember him doing something greatly useful, but I can be wrong)


  Yeah. You're wrong. Chapter 'Helm's deep'. Gimli saved Eomer's life. He leape in front of the gates and killed several orcs. He is very important. If Eomer died, later Theoden dies and Rohan won't have a King. Well, maybe Eowyn will be a Queen, I guess


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 1, 2005)

Tolkien talks about Legolas being the least imporant member of the fellowship in U.T, in a note on Galadriel's rile in the Third Age.

Legolas did kill the Nazgul's steed and saved Aragorn in Helm's Deep though.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, they all eventually had something to do that was purposeful, but I'd say Boromir and Pip. Pippin saved Faramir, yes, but as Aragorn was coming back anyway it wouldn't have mattered much to anyone (except Eowyn).


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't think Boromir was all that important. If you think about it Merry and Pippin were captured anyway. In fact without Boromir joining Fellowship and dying things might have gone more smoothly at Pellenor Fields.


----------



## Aglarband (Sep 1, 2005)

I almost voted for Legolas, who Tolkein himself as referred to as the least accomplished of all the walkers. But let's face it, if it wasn't for him shooting down the Ringwraith at the Anduin, they might not have gone much further.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 2, 2005)

Luthien Tunivel said:


> Who do you think is the most dispensible person of the fellowship?



It depends on whether you mean the books or the movies.

Barley


----------



## ingolmo (Sep 13, 2005)

I think it was Boromir, for the reasons that many people have probably posted (Okay, I admit I'm lazy  ), but as he isn't included in the poll, I can't vote.


----------



## Miss Rainbow (Sep 17, 2005)

I 'll say that ALL of the nine companions of the fellowship were very much needed and important in one way or another; they all did good and helped a lot.


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 18, 2005)

You say they are all equally important? However if you think some can be classified more important than others. Would Pellenor Fields had been won without Gandalf? Would the Ents have besieged Isengard without Merry and Pippin? Think in deeper detail.


----------



## octoburn (Sep 18, 2005)

Wraithguard said:


> You say they are all equally important? However if you think some can be classified more important than others. Would Pellenor Fields had been won without Gandalf? Would the Ents have besieged Isengard without Merry and Pippin? Think in deeper detail.



would Pellenor Fields have been won without Aragorn? he and the host of Dunedain pretty much helped "seal the deal" along with the the Rohirrim.

IMO, every one of the members played a significant role in the War of the Ring, and it's be hard to imagine a victory without any of them.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 21, 2005)

Would Pellenor fields have even transpired as it did without Boromir's treachery? I doubt it.


----------



## simbelmyne (Sep 22, 2005)

Why isn't Boromir in this list? Not that I would have voted for him. I picked Gimli. Merry was a great aid to the people of Rohan and Pippin saved Faramir. Gimli just hung around his elf buddy.

Hey Inderjit, love your sig! Angel rules!!!!

_Happy Birthday, Frodo!_


----------



## Sammyboy (Sep 26, 2005)

For me, they were all important, they all played some kind of role that was important or significant in some way or another.

They all had their strengths or merits in certain situations that means imho that none of them were disposable


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 26, 2005)

simbelmyne said:


> Gimli just hung around his elf buddy.



Likewise, did not Legolas just hang around his dwarf buddy?


----------



## Yohaikara (Sep 26, 2005)

Everyone was important.
Gandalf: this journey was his quest.
Legolas and Gimli : they became friends ( elf and dwarf FRIENDS!) They unite two races.
Boromir: he became a true hero traing to save Marry and Pippin.
Sam: I think he was the most important person in Fellowship.
Marry and Pippin: the started a War Saruman vs Ents.
Frodo: no comment
Aragorn: he must to prove that hi can be King


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 4, 2005)

I would have said Boromir. In the movie, he was a total retard. The way PJ depicted him, he was arrogant and didnt seem to trust anybody (eg didnt trust Gandalf at Karadhras, Gimli in the Mines, Aragorn in Lothlorien). Plus, he was the one that was tempted by the Ring the most, even more so than Frodo in the beginning. 
In the book, he's better, but still doesnt do anything but get killed by Uruk-Hai trying to dave the hobbits. If he wouldnt have died, Faramir would have trusted Frodo and Sam more. Denethor woudln't have been as crazy, he would have been crazy, just not as crazy. Boromir brought trouble for all, even if he was a good warrior and what not.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 4, 2005)

I would have said Boromir. In the movie, he was a total retard. The way PJ depicted him, he was arrogant and didnt seem to trust anybody (eg didnt trust Gandalf at Karadhras, Gimli in the Mines, Aragorn in Lothlorien). Plus, he was the one that was tempted by the Ring the most, even more so than Frodo in the beginning. 
In the book, he's better, but still doesnt do anything but get killed by Uruk-Hai trying to dave the hobbits. If he wouldnt have died, Faramir would have trusted Frodo and Sam more. Denethor woudln't have been as crazy, he would have been crazy, just not as crazy. Boromir brought trouble for all, even if he was a good warrior and what not.


----------



## Majimaune (Oct 11, 2005)

Luthien Tunivel said:


> Who do you think is the most despensible person of the fellowship? I personally think that Legolas is. He didn't do anything important except for kill some orcs, and he didn't contribute to the fellowship much.
> 
> *NOTE* I did not put Boromir in the poll, because if I did, everyone would say Boromir for obvious reasons.


well boromir is indespensible for at lest one reason if he had not been in moria alot more couldve gone wrong than the fellowship losing gandalf if you ask me legolas or even gimli are the most easy to get rid of


----------



## Voronwë (Oct 11, 2005)

Probably Gimli...the only use he had was to walk with Gandalf up front in Moria but that was a bit useless, having never been there before, he couldn't help Gandalf much.


----------



## simbelmyne (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: The Most Dispensible Member of the Fellowship*



Ithrynluin said:


> Likewise, did not Legolas just hang around his dwarf buddy?


Yeah, really. But at least Legolas had all his cool elf talents. If you needed someone to see really far, walk on snow or talk to a tree...Legolas was your man (or elf rather). What were Gimli's talents? He cracked a few funny jokes but otherwise...nuthin'.

Just to clarify - I am NOT talking about the movie. *Movie Gimli's jokes were not funny.*


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: The Most Dispensible Member of the Fellowship*



simbelmyne said:


> *Movie Gimli's jokes were not funny.*



Agreed!!!

Barley


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: The Most Dispensible Member of the Fellowship*



Barliman Butterbur said:


> Agreed!!!
> 
> Barley



*falls off his chair*


----------



## Numenor (Dec 20, 2005)

I honestly think Legolas was the most dispensible seeing as he just sat around and killed a few Orcs.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 19, 2006)

The usefulness of Legolas and Gimli should be looked for no further than the alliance they brought to elf and dwarf kind.

Their friendship played an important role in the story and in Middle-Earth. Their friendship was an important facet of the story, and Legolas was not without victory in battle that, who knows, perhaps without which would have resulted in the death of the others. They each had their part to play, however big or small, that is a very important part of the book. I think trying to decide which of them was expendable is silly. They were all needed.
They couldn't have done any of it without every one of the 9 walkers. Even small things that Legolas and Gimli could not be done without.

What would they have done without Legolas's extra-keen eyesight for example?


----------

